# Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

I just bought a 2002 TT in AZ and drove it all the way up to Canada. In order for the car to be fully liscenced here it requires DRL's. They said simply converting the fogs to DRL's is not acceptable.
Does anyone know how to wire the Xenon's to turn on automatically?
Thanks!!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*

i would take out the headlight switch and just mod it so the lights are always turned on..........then go get it inspected................after your done reverse what you did.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*

why does canada have so many stupid requirements for cars???







those canadian bumpers on the TT look horrible http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (golfzex)*

Thanks so much for your reply...do you know how to mod the switch? Can you send a link?
Much appreciated.
Yes...Canada is over regulated!!


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Just take out the switch and connect the wires on each side of it to each other. That should make the lights be on all the time.
You'll have to reverse it after you get your inspection... otherwise, your lights won't turn off when you turn off the car.


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Thanks...but where is the switch?? Sorry...im not that mechanically inclined


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usaTTownerinCANADA* »_I just bought a 2002 TT in AZ and drove it all the way up to Canada. In order for the car to be fully liscenced here it requires DRL's. They said simply converting the fogs to DRL's is not acceptable.
Does anyone know how to wire the Xenon's to turn on automatically?
Thanks!!

Wrong, simply convertnig the fogs to DRL's is LEGAL and acceptable. Canadian TT's come naturally like this. I just imported a TT from michigan to Canada and I had to overcome this DRL problem, and what I did was convert my fog's into DRL's and it passed provincial safety and federal inspection just fine.
According to the Audi dealer here, they said doesn't matter what light turns on, as long as one of them is on normally when driving. You've been fed bad info!


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (usaTTownerinCANADA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usaTTownerinCANADA* »_Thanks...but where is the switch?? Sorry...im not that mechanically inclined









The switch that you use to turn on your headlights.


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (SimonPieter2)*

Thanks simon! How do I go about making those fogs turn on???


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*

Thanks all...really appreciate it!


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*

There's a step by step instruction set I found with pics on audiworld, can't find it right now though. It's really simple, just wire in a relay and tap into a few wires.
http://www.loomknitting.com/au...d.jpg


----------



## VW905 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (SimonPieter2)*

yea, my tt has xenons and the fogs are my drls. factory.


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (SimonPieter2)*

Hi Simon,
Thanks so much for the DRL fix. Now I am being told by audi head office that the 2001 TT I bought needs new front and rear bumpers??????!!! I havent called the dealership yet as I wanted to consult with you first.
This is insane!


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usaTTownerinCANADA* »_Hi Simon,
Thanks so much for the DRL fix. Now I am being told by audi head office that the 2001 TT I bought needs new front and rear bumpers??????!!! I havent called the dealership yet as I wanted to consult with you first.
This is insane!

Send an IM to black vdub. He's trying to sell a set of Canadian bumpers.


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*

This is very true.
CDN bumpers have that "tumor" growing out of the front and back of it. We need that there in order to pass federal safety. What I'm doing is, switching it with a friend for a weekend, get it inspected, then switching it back.
What other mods did you have to get done? DRL, BUmpers, anything else?


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (splitsecond)*

How do i contact black vdub? I'm new to this...where is the IM feature?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Here's his profile 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...87528
Click the "send instant message" link.


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usaTTownerinCANADA* »_Hi Simon,
Thanks so much for the DRL fix. Now I am being told by audi head office that the 2001 TT I bought needs new front and rear bumpers??????!!! I havent called the dealership yet as I wanted to consult with you first.
This is insane!

Very true, you need Canadian bumpers and canadian re-bar's, and a letter from an audi certified dealership stating you have these parts installed before you can pass federal inspection. Like it was mentioned below, it is possible to trade with a legal car for the weekend or something and hope you don't get caught, thats up to you.
As for anything else, nope I think a 2001 only needs DRL's and bumpers. You probably should have consulted the admissability list to see that you would need bumpers before you imported it eh? http://www.riv.ca to check it out.


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (SimonPieter2)*

This is unreal...we really messed up! Thanks for the clarification...I can't imagine anyone that would let me remove the bumpers of their baby so that i can pass inspection.
Does anyone have a picture or installation instructions that I can look at?
Anyone in the states wanna buy a tt? lol


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usaTTownerinCANADA* »_This is unreal...we really messed up! Thanks for the clarification...I can't imagine anyone that would let me remove the bumpers of their baby so that i can pass inspection.
Does anyone have a picture or installation instructions that I can look at?
Anyone in the states wanna buy a tt? lol

Here's a guide on how to remove the front, at least: http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/frontfascia.html


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (SimonPieter2)*

Simon, what did it cost you to do the work yourself? Or did u have audi do it?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usaTTownerinCANADA* »_Simon, what did it cost you to do the work yourself? Or did u have audi do it?

It's not a difficult task, I'd do it myself if I needed to do it. The biggest issue is just to get the bumpers... did you IM black vdub?


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*

Yeah removing the bumpers and re-bars are not a big issue, basic tools will get it all done relatively quickly. Only problem you'll find it buying the bumpers, I was quoted $1500 for front bumpers, $900 for rear bumper + rebar's, so its quite expensive to buy from an Audi dealership. Try find them used if you can.


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (SimonPieter2)*

THE PLOT THICKENS!!
Ok...my fiance somehow hot the tech to stamp that all the work was complete. Now the ministry says ok but she needs to show a receipt not just for the inspection but for the parts and labour used to install the bumper.
I can only think of a couple ideas...
1. make something up...which would be hard
2. photoshop someones old invoice?
3. do the work then remove and return the bumpers...meaning just pay for labour
ANYONE HAVE ANY BETTER IDEAS....GOOD THING IS THE CAR RULES...BTW ITS CHIPPED WITH EXHUAST AND GAUGES...ALSO ITS THAT REALLY COOL GREY PUTTY COLOUR...JUST PUT ON A NEW SET OF YOKO'S.
IDEAS IDEAS IDEAS...HELP GANG...THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - NOW WE GOT BUMPER ISSUES!!!*

OH CANADA....WHY DO I PUT UP WITH THIS #@$#$#


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_why does canada have so many stupid requirements for cars???







those canadian bumpers on the TT look horrible http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









On the other hand you can title a Skyline GT-R MUCH more easily than in the States


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (l88m22vette)*

say you installed it yourself and bought the parts used?


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_say you installed it yourself and bought the parts used?

This is an option, but they still require your car to be re-inspected by an authorized audi dealership stating that the correct parts were installed in the correct fashion.


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (SimonPieter2)*

I dont think thats true...a stamp was already provided by c. tire and sent for approval. they sent a letter stating that they want to see a bill for the parts ordered.
We'll see...otherwise were selling it!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (usaTTownerinCANADA)*

good luck, that would suck to have to sell just because of stupid legal crap that really doesnt serve a purpose.


----------



## usaTTownerinCANADA (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Conversion to DAYTIME running lights - 2002 TT from Arizona (cdougyfresh)*

Thanks dude...she LOVES the car...unreal, drives the 5 speed like a rock star with heals on!
I'll keep you guys posted.


----------

